# trying to get papers!!! for my pitty



## Boz14 (May 20, 2009)

my dog is a pup of 2 registerd parents Mom aPBt and dad Abda and as i know you cant cross paper them I have the registration and been doing research and have the moms register numbers .. I have a ukc form as u can register aPBt with the ukc but requires a inspector to examine the dog and i cant find one in oklahoma any recomendations ??? and The APBT form i have is the american PIt Bull Registry from the american pitbull registry .com
is the one i need to register him with the aPbt ? please give me some advice i Honestly have no idea how to do this ... thank you SO MUCH!!!!:hammer:


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

IMHO.....apbr.com is not a valid, legitimate, trustworthy registry. The UKC and ADBA are the ONLY two registries working with validated bloodlines for the last 100 years.
Visit www.ukcdogs.com
visit www.adbadog.com
for more information on your dog's possible bloodlines and paperwork.

Unfortunately, you can not register to the UKC or to the ADBA unless you have proven parentage on both sides of the family. APBR.com is not considered proven parentage by either organization.

Enjoy your pet!

Just an FYI...the breed is American Pit Bull Terrier! It is NOT the American PitBull Terrier as stated on apbr's website.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Boz14 said:


> my dog is a pup of 2 registerd parents Mom aPBt and dad Abda and as i know you cant cross paper them I have the registration and been doing research and have the moms register numbers .. I have a ukc form as u can register aPBt with the ukc but requires a inspector to examine the dog and i cant find one in oklahoma any recomendations ??? and The APBT form i have is the american PIt Bull Registry from the american pitbull registry .com
> is the one i need to register him with the aPbt ? please give me some advice i Honestly have no idea how to do this ... thank you SO MUCH!!!!:hammer:


Hey sorry, I can't help... but I live in Tulsa as well!! Welcome to the board!


----------



## Boz14 (May 20, 2009)

well I know his dad is abda and mom was papered to but she said she cant cross paper but we could file for the papers on our own . so just trying to figure out how to lol.... i have access to the pedigree for both dogs believe its a 7 yr ped.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

who's registry is the mom through? if it is the APBR then you CAN NOT CROSS REGISTER!

Please don't get upset by the following, as I hope you will learn something and take it to heart...not emotionally....

...IF you were able to cross register to the ADBA you are RUINING THE PURE BRED REGISTRY KNOWN SINCE 1909!!!! The APBR was formed IN THE MID 20th CENTURY and compiled paperwork that had been mis-created, mis-reported and possibly containing intentionally 'hung' papers.

Enjoy your puppy and if you are truly looking for a pure-bred, registered American Pit Bull Terrier I would suggest starting by looking through the ADBA Gazette, or searching for UKC and/or ADBA registered litters (not parents).

Have fun with your puppy!

- Sara


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

tablerock said:


> who's registry is the mom through? if it is the APBR then you CAN NOT CROSS REGISTER!
> 
> Please don't get upset by the following, as I hope you will learn something and take it to heart...not emotionally....
> 
> ...


Where can you get an ADBA gazette?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Boz14 said:


> well I know his dad is abda and mom was papered to but she said she cant cross paper but we could file for the papers on our own . so just trying to figure out how to lol.... i have access to the pedigree for both dogs believe its a 7 yr ped.


Yeah sorry to say, but I don't think that both parents have to be ADBA registered to get papers. If not than it doesn't really count..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I also from oklahoma,familiar with their dog politics know that they tell you one thing, and say another at the UKC, meaning they can get your dog in UKC; its who you know not what you know. If you have UKC papers and registry info and ADBA papers and registery info then you can copy the UKC papers and fill out an ADBA application, you send the copy of your UKC papers along with the ADBA app. and Viola'... register your litter ADBA and your good to go. THESE days ADBA has more game bred stock than UKC any way and healthier lines in the long run.


----------



## Boz14 (May 20, 2009)

ok so here is what i got so far dad is papered 7 year pedigree with the ukc 
Mom is ABDA Pedigree dating bk several years beleieve 7*-10 years i have her abda numbers not the dads but still have a way to get dads numbers as well she said she didnt register the pups because with these lines they will not cross paper but want his papers since he is a pedigree and have purple ribbons in the line and many great ancestors


----------



## Boz14 (May 20, 2009)

Boz14 said:


> ok so here is what i got so far dad is papered 7 year pedigree with the ukc
> Mom is ABDA Pedigree dating bk several years beleieve 7*-10 years i have her abda numbers not the dads but still have a way to get dads numbers as well she said she didnt register the pups because with these lines they will not cross paper but want his papers since he is a pedigree and have purple ribbons in the line and many great ancestors


i am wanting one litter out of him before fixing him so def want to get his papers


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

If you are talking ADBA and UKC then YES you can dual register/cross register your pup.

Your post was very unclear as to what registries you are talking about.

I am not even going to get into the statement of "I am wanting one litter out of him before fixing him so def want to get his papers"...it has been hashed in many other threads on this forum. 

Take care,
Sara


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

The breeder could have easily single reg either the sire or dam and reg the litter thus your pup for you. I think it is strange that they chose not to do so...
What was their reasoning for not doing it?

The full guidelines for single reg can be viewed on both the ADBA and UKC

The UKC site fully explains what to do if there isn't an inspector in your area as well.
One of the requirements for UKC is...
_*Copy of registration certificate from UKC recognized registry which are: ADBA, AKC, The Canadian Kennel Club or any FCI registry.*_This is an issue since your pup is not papered.
Here is the link
United Kennel Club: APBT Single Registration

You can neuter the pup and get limited privilege papers though.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Also you can't file for *ANYTHING* The owners of the parents and breeders of the litter have to order registration certificates has nothing to do with you. They didn't give the the certificate you have an unpapered dog.


----------



## Flametree (Jul 31, 2008)

*Registered dog*



Boz14 said:


> my dog is a pup of 2 registerd parents Mom aPBt and dad Abda and as i know you cant cross paper them I have the registration and been doing research and have the moms register numbers .. I have a ukc form as u can register aPBt with the ukc but requires a inspector to examine the dog and i cant find one in oklahoma any recomendations ??? and The APBT form i have is the american PIt Bull Registry from the american pitbull registry .com
> is the one i need to register him with the aPbt ? please give me some advice i Honestly have no idea how to do this ... thank you SO MUCH!!!!:hammer:


Save your money and get your self a registered dog from a registered ADBA Kennel. Save your self the hassle,,,even if you find a UKC inspector you will need a full six generation ADBA pedigree to register your dog with the UKC and visa versa. If you are going to do this do it right and get yourself a real American Pitbull Terrier,not a pitbull, bully or a pittie whatever that means.


----------



## thomasgoode (Aug 25, 2010)

*hey*

how can i get papers on mydog


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

thomasgoode said:


> how can i get papers on mydog


If you would have read the thread it would answer your question.

Your dog must have come with a UKC or ADBA registration paper when you bought it.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

There's a sticky at the top of this forum (the bloodlines sub-forum) which covers this. Read first, ask less questions later.


----------

